# Playmate des Jahres - 2022 - Viertelfinale 3/4



## feetie (29 Dez. 2022)

Juli Paulina Pastuszcak
*

 

*

August Natasha Nesci






September Dominique Lobito


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Paulina sieht hammer aus


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

ganz klar Paulina


----------

